# IBS getting worse



## ana0323 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all, I am new to this site and this is my first post. I feel as though my symptoms have been getting progressively worse, and am wondering if anyone has any insight?

I was diagnosed with IBS in the spring of 2016 by my local PCP (in the town where I attend college), and was told to try out the low-FODMAP diet and take Citrucel and probiotics. After a few months of going between C and D, I finally was seen by a GI doctor (when I was home for the summer). He told me to take Miralax and continue the low-FODMAP diet more strictly to see if it would help.

I am now still experiencing pain in my upper left abdomen upon eating, even with the blandest of foods. I am also experiencing chills, dizziness, migraines, lack of hunger or appetite, and nausea frequently, as well as a burning pain right above my belly button and tingling in my body after eating. I also frequently get sharp pains in my upper left abdomen not associated with eating, as well as in my lower left pelvis area. Sometimes the ULQ pain radiates into my back as well. The pain is so bad sometimes that I wake up in the middle of the night sweating and in pain. I was home for a break recently and saw a new GI doctor who suggested blood tests, and an abdominal ultrasound. Everything looked normal. Was put on Protonix for gastritis and acid (which was seen in an upper endoscopy in early June), as well as magnesium for my C. This seems to be helping with the pain directly after eating.

I've been living off of gluten free toast, eggs, rice and chicken for the most part, as I still feel sick when I eat any fruit or vegetables (even cooked), for almost a month now. I also can't eat dairy as my lactose intolerance turned into a pretty much complete intolerance of dairy about a year ago. I occasionally eat some Fiber One or plain rice Chex. I do add in vegetables and fruit a few times a week as well, because I know that I need to eat a balanced diet, but I suffer when I do. I would really appreciate any insight, or if anyone has any of the same issues, I'd love to hear what you have to say. Thanks for reading


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi: Read your post. My suggestion to you is to try VLS Probiotic. It has changed my life back to normal again. Had a lot of the symptoms you are having. I had all the Dr. visits and tests and medications and didn't get much relief. A friend told me she has been using VLS Probiotic and it has made such a difference in her she wanted me to try it. No prescription. Just go to your pharmacist and ask if they carry it or if they don't have them order it. Costs $50.00 for a 30 day supply. I take one a day and my symptoms are gone. What a relief. I hope you try this. Good luck!


----------

